# Lobster New Year!



## jjwdiver (Jan 1, 2012)

Decided to treat myself today and start the new year off in a good way, mentally. That began with breakfast 
At a little diner on the other side of the island - Donkey Diner. Then my buddy and I got together with a mutual friend and went out diving. I will spare the details and cut to the chase, but lets just say the new lobster snare worked great!








Got it home and ready to cook on the Weber Kettle, but then got invited over to a friends place for steak dinner

And you know what goes good with steak??!!?!












That's right...salmon! 







But the Caribbean Spiny Lobster gave it's life for a good cause...dinner for 4 with great friends to celebrate the start of a new year!







It was a great day and something I hope to repeat alot.  My wishes are that each of you reading this can achieve your own Great Day often this new year!  


John


and now the obligatory scenery shot






(not mine - snagged from facebook)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll take a few of those beautiful tails. Looks like a great meal with great friends. Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like a great meal. Congrats.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 2, 2012)

Yummie!!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

What a great meal, nothing like catching your own.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 2, 2012)

John let me tell you the you are a lucky fish this is a great lobster ,we head a pore year this year with rook lobster ,i am drooling on my keyboard.

hope you settled ok in the new place.

Happy new year to you too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 2, 2012)

Now I have also smoked lobster and it is fabulous. I did some clams first and yours looks great then you mixed it up with a surf n turf gig Priceless.


----------

